# marijuana??



## ihaveMANHIDE

Was wondering if anyone has ever thought of marijuana being a good thing for shtf.? Could be used for medical stuff, trading, and other stuff I can't think of? Whata y'all think?


----------



## cowboyhermit

IMO it would have limited usefulness and large potential downside. There are many legal herbs that accomplish the same medicinal ends without the side effects.
It is not the legal aspect that is most important to me, I would grow poppies for some of the most potent (though dangerous) pain relief.
Many people have negative views of marijuana and even without rule of law, or perhaps especially, you don't want more enemies.


----------



## VoorTrekker

The only practical uses for cannabis is paper, hemp rope, hemp cloth, extracts for paint.

If you are talking about (WROL) without rule of law, why complicate things. You see how the illicit drug trade operates now, how will it operate during WROL?


----------



## rf197

As with all drugs it is part of the reason for the steady decline of society thus eventually resulting in a SHTF situation...IMO


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Who wants to have the munches with a limited supply of food?


----------



## Tirediron

Kind of funny how a natural plant gets so vilified after some rich guy decides to buy it's ban so that he can keep his paper business up. Didn't hurt that the fiber would have also threatened the oil investors. Tobacco has caused exponentially more problems but it has better connected backers. 

But in answer to the OP a small amount of cannabis for medisinal purposes might be alright, but if you were to get into production or sale on a big scale you might be putting a huge target on your self and your associates.


----------



## hiwall

Grows wild in many places. Minnesota had much of it.


----------



## Woody

It is good to keep your options open and have seeds of as many plants as you can. If there was still law, no, I would not grow it. If society broke down sure. TPTB will be looking for any reason to lock folks up. OTOH, I have grown ‘bread seed’ poppies for a while now and they are legal until you scratch the bulb surface. At least as far as I could find. Either one would be a valuable addition to a medicinal herb shelf.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Up here at least, the poppies are legal unless you mess with them.
However morphine/opiates ARE more dangerous than marijuana, they just happen to be amazing in terms of dealing with extreme pain.

I think maybe in a real long term scenario marijuana would lose some of it's stigma.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

All plants are useful. Fiber, secondary plant compounds etc. Being able to grow plants would be extremely useful in a SHTF world. Being able to modify and grow plants in a lab is even better.
Study plant breeding and you'll find more than one plant that produces the same compounds and isn't on a ban list.


----------



## CoffeeTastic

> Who wants to have the munches with a limited supply of food?




(I don't judge people using it or growing it, I don't do it myself since I don't like to use things which dull my brain.)


----------



## Sarasyn

Personally, I don't plan on growing it, but if I had access, I would. It's got plenty of uses as a fiber as well as medicinal uses. It could be an incredibly valuable resource.

On the other hand, as a medicinal it would have to be used in moderation. Smoking or ingesting it to excess will only cause trouble. In a situation where you need as many people as possible to be aware and alert, any drug that inhibits a person's ability to focus and think clearly could be a potential danger.

As for opiates, personally I'd rather have an alternative for my own sake if no one else in my group. Morphine and pain relievers in that family don't effect me, so I'd want to be prepared with an alternative.


----------



## Savory_Sauces

Personally I love some good bud and I can grow some pretty nice plants if you ever need any tips, the trick is all in the soil composition.

But yes, other than getting stoned, cannabis plants have many different uses. A sativa's stalk can be stripped of its fibers and they can be woven in a very long and very strong rope, you can use plant resin as glue/adhesive, and many more uses.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

The last thing I would want to do is mix dope and guns.


----------



## Savory_Sauces

You also have to think about all the people out in the world that smoke cannabis, think of all the supplies you could trade for it... Need food? Give someone some pot for a couple apples, need medicine? Trade pot for it, need ammo? Trade pot for it... People will always want pot and will give you almost anything for it haha.


----------



## Bobbb

Savory_Sauces said:


> You also have to think about all the people out in the world that smoke cannabis, think of all the supplies you could trade for it.


Don't overlook the fact that all those people are already supplied by a vast underworld network that is particularly adept at using violence to enforce its will and that this entire network is not going to disappear off the face of the earth come SHTF.

In fact, because most of these dealers are already losers in life and turned to crime to make a living, they'll be both more desperate to find a way to stay afloat in a world going down the toilet and more willing to use violence (because they're used to using violence) to both get what they need and to protect themselves from competition.

Even in today's world we see how drug dealers don't like competitors showing up in their turf, so I don't imagine that they're going to look too kindly on people selling weed in their territory and will run to ground any rumors and stories that they hear about people buying weed from you and then come and pay you a visit to dissuade you from taking bread off their table.

Ganja is the last thing I'd be setting myself up to trade. Why invite retaliation onto yourself in a world that suddenly got more dangerous?


----------



## Savory_Sauces

Bobbb said:


> Don't overlook the fact that all those people are already supplied by a vast underworld network that is particularly adept at using violence to enforce its will and that this entire network is not going to disappear off the face of the earth come SHTF.
> 
> In fact, because most of these dealers are already losers in life and turned to crime to make a living, they'll be both more desperate to find a way to stay afloat in a world going down the toilet and more willing to use violence (because they're used to using violence) to both get what they need and to protect themselves from competition.
> 
> Even in today's world we see how drug dealers don't like competitors showing up in their turf, so I don't imagine that they're going to look too kindly on people selling weed in their territory and will run to ground any rumors and stories that they hear about people buying weed from you and then come and pay you a visit to dissuade you from taking bread off their table.
> 
> Ganja is the last thing I'd be setting myself up to trade. Why invite retaliation onto yourself in a world that suddenly got more dangerous?


True I didn't think of that, I do know of a lot of nice chill hippy guys but most people now a days are thugs or doing worse than pot.


----------



## Savory_Sauces

But cannabis could still be a nice commodity in a community environment, as long as it was used in moderation and people stayed productive. The Indians used it all the time but still managed to survive and live in community's well.. We could all learn from them haha.


----------



## cnsper

Yep, I want more people coming around my place..... NOT!


----------



## Davarm

I've read that a mix of Datura(Jimson Weed, Moon Flower...) and Cannabus, used properly can allow one to perform minor surgery without pain.

I have no idea how to "use it properly" and have no inclination to try and find out for obvious reasons(ATT) but its good to have the knowledge filed back for future reference in case it is needed.


----------



## cnsper

Davarm said:


> I've read that a mix of Datura(Jimson Weed, Moon Flower...) and Cannabus, used properly can allow one to perform minor surgery without pain.
> 
> I have no idea how to "use it properly" and have no inclination to try and find out for obvious reasons(ATT) but its good to have the knowledge filed back for future reference in case it is needed.


Then what do you give the patient?:laugh:


----------



## Magus

LMAO!

Smokey here has some good points, stuff is great for trade and has medicinal uses.
I could use a bud myself about now.


----------



## Davarm

cnsper said:


> Then what do you give the patient?:laugh:


I'll figure it all out when legal system breaks down, I just won't tell them they are the "Guinea Pig"!


----------



## Caribou

Like alcohol, marijuana is a drug and has side effects that some like. Both are used by people in all walks of life. If you want to use either for barter then you may encounter those who would steal it from you. That is probably true of any commodity. I find it highly unlikely that someone would only steal drugs. The people that would attack you for your drugs would do the same for your rice or TP. 

There are people out there that get a thrill out of criminal activity. There are people out there that are just angry or mean. There are people that get rolled when trying to buy or sell on Craig's List or similar sites. Keep alert today and tomorrow.


----------



## Jason

I see no point in having marijuana around. I've never used it and don't care to start. I see it as a good way to make myself a target. Currently, it's illegal, and my job dictates I don't do illegal things. Just 2 weeks ago I was one of 11 in my company picked to go for a random drug test, and last month we had a guy lose a good paying job at our company for failing a random test. He had taken his dad's prescription cold medicine or something and came up hot. The outfit we work for said positive is positive and canned him. I don't know if he's going to fight it or not.

And after the SHTF, I know we'll all kind of need to engage in local commerce and barter to make a living. I really don't want today's "stoner" types rolling up to my house. I have friends who use pot and are awesome people with good jobs, but the ones who cast a negative light on the whole thing are not people I want to have around. I won't be around when friends use it and they know not to bring it to my place. 

Plus, post-SHTF, if you have a growing operation, it won't take long for word to get out, and as was already stated earlier in this thread, someone who runs outside the law to make a living today wouldn't think twice about taking your product at gunpoint when there IS no rule of law.

It would have a lot of benefits if SHTF, and while I don't judge or look down on those who use it, it's not something I choose to include in my lifestyle.


----------



## BillS

Drugs are for losers. I wouldn't have marijuana in my house now or after it hits the fan. I don't care how valuable it might be as a barter item. You can judge marijuana by the company it keeps. There's a lot of criminals and lazy apathetic losers who are big users.


----------



## lovetogrow

I thank God for this drug being available to my sister (medical marijuana) during her recent many rounds of chemo and radiation therapy. It made a world of difference throughout that hellish process. So unless you’ve been there don’t knock the therapeutic benefits of this drug. I see far too much abuse of ‘prescription’ drugs and that’s perfectly fine by society’s standards because they are ‘approved’ by TPTB and the sheeple literally eat it up while decrying the evils of medical marijuana. Give me a break :nuts:


----------



## Jason

LTG that's a valid point, and a very good one. I stick to my beliefs as stated above, but I have no problem with people making liquor illegally. I don't know any who do but I almost wish I did. My friends and I have debated this (pot) heavily and after several hours we pretty much saw each others' points but decided to stick to our respective guns and agree to disagree.


----------



## Caribou

In a recent study 99.687% of criminals have admitted eating pizza. Furthermore, the study shows that pizza delivery guys are regularly robbed. The study suggests that if we shut down all pizza parlors and eliminated frozen pizza from the stores that we would see a marked decline in crime. Of course, all the above is bogus and totally made up. The problem is not that the numbers are wrong but that even if they are right they have nothing to do with the issue. Bad people eat pizza as well as good people. 

Arguing that drugs cause people to be lazy ignores the successful doctors, lawyers, judges, engineers, cops, contractors, and every other professional out there that uses marijuana. I dare say if we locked up every marijuana user we would depopulate the entire movie making and music industries. I would mention that at least three presidents have used marijuana but considering who these are it is rather counter to point.

It is not the drugs that make the lazy people lazy. Drugs don't cause thieves to steal. Thieves steal because they are thieves. I had a contract in a jail for quite a while. During that time I got to know a few of the inmates. It is my opinion that they are in jail because they are criminally stupid. They make poor decisions that harm others. They get a thrill by getting away with crimes and will continue on with or without drugs. Like the fisherman's pleasure from a catch the criminal derives pleasure from his crimes. Like barry they will blame everyone and everything except themselves. 

I tried marijuana in my youth. While I don't particularly care for it I see how others do. I quit not for moral or legal reasons but because I did not care for the effect. If you have not tried marijuana then you might want to talk to those that use it. Strongly condemning the use of something is not likely to get an honest response.


----------



## camo2460

If your going to smoke Marijuana, just remember puff puff pass. LOL. As far as Jimsonweed is concerned, it is very dangerous and extremely poisonous, yes it does have medicinal properties, however very small amounts can kill you. We had kids in this area, a few years ago that were rolling joints and smoking it. They were just using small amounts of Jimson weed and were having a hell of a trip, and then they died. This herb should only be used by a master herbalist with many years of experience.


----------



## cnsper

> I would mention that at least three presidents have used marijuana but considering who these are it is rather counter to point.


Not true, Clinton never inhaled....


----------



## Dakine

cnsper said:


> Not true, Clinton never inhaled....


that would explain the oxygen deprivation and the REALLY BAD DECISIONS he made for 8 years!


----------



## FatTire

BillS said:


> Drugs are for losers. I wouldn't have marijuana in my house now or after it hits the fan. I don't care how valuable it might be as a barter item. You can judge marijuana by the company it keeps. There's a lot of criminals and lazy apathetic losers who are big users.


theres also a lot of olympic gold medalists, successful business owners, teachers, doctors, lawyers, muscians, film makers, authors, and otber assorted highly successful people that get high.. the company it keeps indeed..


----------



## Magus

BillS said:


> Drugs are for losers. I wouldn't have marijuana in my house now or after it hits the fan. I don't care how valuable it might be as a barter item. You can judge marijuana by the company it keeps. There's a lot of criminals and lazy apathetic losers who are big users.


Now BillS, you know as well as I do Jesus said the herbs of the world will
be used for the healing of the nations, ANYTHING can be abused by idiots.
Besides, given a choice between a toke off something "god" made or a bunch of
chems some New World Order worshiping pharmaceutical company made out of
who knows what that is known to be addictive and or full of rat feces or some 
good ol boy pissing in the mix tank, I'll pack a bowl any day!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the root word for pharmacy is pharmacia, which is one of the original words for witchcraft.Are you Satanic now BillS? I think not.but I'd trust your god's herbs over that soul sucking, life destroying crap they put in a pill any day!


----------



## Enchant18

All the varied responses make me chuckle. Lovetogrow understands, marijuana can be the difference between eating and perpetually vomiting. And I agree with Magus, healthier to smoke a plant than trust a chemical laden pill. Growing it a medicinal garden would be beneficial while growing on a larger scale would likely invite unwanted trouble.


----------



## tsrwivey

Savory_Sauces said:


> But cannabis could still be a nice commodity in a community environment, as long as it was used in moderation and people stayed productive. The Indians used it all the time but still managed to survive and live in community's well.. We could all learn from them haha.


Yep, and look at the level of advancement in the Native American population compared to the Europeans. It didn't work out too well for the native Americans. Many have continued the tradition of substance use/abuse & it's still not working out well for them. See a pattern?


----------



## cowboyhermit

Native Americans did not have Marijuana until very recently, it was not indigenous to the New World.

Indians from India have had it for centuries.


----------



## Bobbb

Enchant18 said:


> And I agree with Magus, healthier to smoke a plant than trust a chemical laden pill.


UM, when you eat a carrot, that carrot is made up of chemicals, and so too is the plant you smoke, the steak you eat and the pill you take.


----------



## Coastal

BillS said:


> Drugs are for losers. I wouldn't have marijuana in my house now or after it hits the fan. I don't care how valuable it might be as a barter item. You can judge marijuana by the company it keeps. There's a lot of criminals and lazy apathetic losers who are big users.


I hope you have no alcohol or tobacco in your house either! Both are drugs and far more harmful than marijuana. :flower:


----------



## Enchant18

Bobbb said:


> UM, when you eat a carrot, that carrot is made up of chemicals, and so too is the plant you smoke, the steak you eat and the pill you take.


I've never gotten adverse side effects from a carrot, sir.


----------



## BillM

It may work for you to smoke the Bud while society is up and running so the rest of us can take care of you when you screw up but I don't see a long life expectancy for Cheech and Chong after society falls apart.


----------



## BillM

It may work for you to smoke the bud before TSHTF but I don't see Cheech and Chong having a long life expectancy after every thing falls apart.


----------



## Enchant18

I can't speak for anyone else but I was referring to medicinal use. And it is indeed easier to frown upon someone else's choices when it is not you that has been in those particular shoes.


----------



## lovetogrow

tsrwivey said:


> Yep, and look at the level of advancement in the Native American population compared to the Europeans. It didn't work out too well for the native Americans. Many have continued the tradition of substance use/abuse & it's still not working out well for them. See a pattern?


Dear tsrwivey - there is no 'tradition' of substance use/abuse amongst my people (Nishnaabe N.A.), in fact it was the introduction of alcohol combined with genocide, forced assimilation and the resultant fallout that led to the desperate conditions of so many N.A. aboriginal peoples.

My grandmother was a traditional medicine woman who was a substantive helper to her community, and she knew her medicine. I think you would have liked her 

Sorry guys off topic - just saying.


----------



## drfacefixer

Enchant18 said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but I was referring to medicinal use. And it is indeed easier to frown upon someone else's choices when it is not you that has been in those particular shoes.


It's medical uses are limited by some of the side effects. In the 70s and 80s it was used for anesthesia but found to have too many undesirable side effects. It caused a lot of tachycardia and heart ectopy. Benzodiazepines worked better for the calmness. Synergistically, it only lowered narcotic need about 20% . So it wasn't much use for acute pain, nor controllable sedation. It did however have a potent effect on the chemoreceptor trigger zone and demonstrated great anti nausea effects. It also stimulated a desire to eat. These are two major issues in treating cancer patients. Chemo usually requires 4x the anti nausea meds as a regular postoperative patient. Weight loss and wasting further complicates treatment and recovery. It also works well on chronic pain which is a far different animal than acute pain management. It has a place in medicine, but this isn't the drug of choice you would want to use to alleviate pain or anxiety in an injured person. It would likely make the issue worse and mask any worsening condition. Perhaps it would be good if your worried granny is slowing wilting away because her tea and toast diet is lacking in the end days.


----------



## cowboyhermit

drfacefixer said:


> It also works well on chronic pain which is a far different animal than acute pain management.


I agree with your post for the most part, just wanted to say that there are cases of chronic pain it doesn't work well for, at least at manageable doses.


----------



## carnut1100

I have known several people with chronic pain who have used it with remarkable success. 
Likewise I have known recreational users who just enjoyed the side effects and ranged from unemployed bums to successful professionals. 
Those who say it is inherently evil or that recreational users are all bad clearly do not know what they are talking about. 

That said, in this day and age and with the view of society and law enforcement it simply isn't worth it....in a lawless situation, it could be part of a repertoire of medical herbs although commercial growing is likely to attract unwanted attention, then as now.


----------



## BillM

*My Uncle*



carnut1100 said:


> I have known several people with chronic pain who have used it with remarkable success.
> Likewise I have known recreational users who just enjoyed the side effects and ranged from unemployed bums to successful professionals.
> Those who say it is inherently evil or that recreational users are all bad clearly do not know what they are talking about.
> 
> That said, in this day and age and with the view of society and law enforcement it simply isn't worth it....in a lawless situation, it could be part of a repertoire of medical herbs although commercial growing is likely to attract unwanted attention, then as now.


I had an Uncle that just drank Whisky when he had a cold.

But , He always seemed to have a cold !


----------



## Magus

Bobbb said:


> UM, when you eat a carrot, that carrot is made up of chemicals, and so too is the plant you smoke, the steak you eat and the pill you take.


Durr-hurr-hurr me make brainy post.
NOT.
Everything in the universe is made of chemicals good sir, it is
WHO was doing the mixing.nature/god/wtf? or some 
union goof making just above minimum wage?

Gimmie the yarbs any day.:laugh:



BillM said:


> It may work for you to smoke the Bud while society is up and running so the rest of us can take care of you when you screw up but I don't see a long life expectancy for Cheech and Chong after society falls apart.


Heh, I could use a bud as sick as I've been of late.my system won't recognize hamburger as food anymore, so it sits there and rots in my guts.I'm already dead,SHTF or not.its why I'm here. 
why waste a lifetime of prepping and training?


----------



## mtexplorer

Cannabis is an herb that should be used carefully when using it to treat any condition. It has blood sugar contradictions as well as causing psychosis in certain individuals. It should ONLY be used if there is no other herb available to treat the condition. Anyone not experiences in the use of herbal remedies and holistic medicine should not attempt to use it. If your thoughts are that you would be able to use it as a trade/barter drug to addicts then just don't go there. God didn't give us that healing herb for that purpose. 

If that time comes and you have that drug and use to to trade or barter with you are putting your self and your family/friends in the cross hairs of every person or group who is addicted to this chemical, it's not worth the risk. The fact that you have access to this chemical will be shared within the addict community and you will be attacked or killed by people who need it for the wrong reasons. Just give it some thought

Montana


----------



## mtexplorer

Bobbb said:


> UM, when you eat a carrot, that carrot is made up of chemicals, and so too is the plant you smoke, the steak you eat and the pill you take.


Once again Bobbb you have spoken without having the facts or knowledge of a specific subject.

The definition of a Chemical is chem·i·cal (km-kl)
adj.
1. Of or relating to chemistry.
2. Of or relating to the properties or actions of chemicals.
n.
1. A substance with a distinct molecular composition that is produced by or used in a chemical process.
2. A drug, especially an illicit or addictive one.

There are no natural chemicals in Carrots, or Steak other than the ones introduced by the food industry

The substance contained in Cannabis is not a chemical but an organic substance produced by nature

The only correct statement is that pills contain chemicals created and developed by pharmaceutical companies

Please research before you make off the cuff statements like this. Thank you


----------



## Outpost

cnsper said:


> Not true, Clinton never inhaled....


But he sure sucked......


----------



## Outpost

I don't like illicit drugs.... never will... won't put up with the stuff near me or in my home... now, or post SHTF...

Then again....

If we just legalized *all* drugs, I'm thinking that a certain segment of the population would be too preoccupied getting stoned to remember to go out and vote.....

Hell....

I think I just solved all the major world problems!!!!!

:eyebulge:

artydance:


----------



## millertimedoneright

I have to chime in here...I know more successful people who use marijuana recreationally than I do deadbeats...most of the people I know who talk down on marijuana and how bad it is for u are usually drinking the government koolaid...marijuana is amazing at treating depression, nausea, and pain...it isn't addictive like most prescription pills, tobacco, or alcohol...marijuana has never caused even one death while tobacco and alcohol cause hundreds of thousands yearly...marijuana has been the target of smear campaigns by the government for many years for nothing more than political and monetary purposes...anyone who is actually willing to stop listening to the government run media and research things for themselves would know marijuana is a very useful herb...and after the shtf there will be no "addicts" coming to kill u over some marijuana cuz it is not addictive and users of it mellow out not get enraged...it will be a great medicine for many and a good way to escape the reality of a messed up situation for many recreational users...


----------



## Savory_Sauces

cowboyhermit said:


> Native Americans did not have Marijuana until very recently, it was not indigenous to the New World.
> 
> Indians from India have had it for centuries.


Not sure if you know much about cannabis, because it grows well in virtually any climate, from high altitude mountains to dry arid environments, there are also many different types of cannabis that are found naturally throughout the world including ones in North America.


----------



## Savory_Sauces

tsrwivey said:


> Yep, and look at the level of advancement in the Native American population compared to the Europeans. It didn't work out too well for the native Americans. Many have continued the tradition of substance use/abuse & it's still not working out well for them. See a pattern?


I'd rather live a simple life and be connected to nature than live in a disease filled, unfriendly "advanced" society any day.


----------



## Magus

Hell yeah!


----------



## cowboyhermit

Savory_Sauces said:


> Not sure if you know much about cannabis, because it grows well in virtually any climate, from high altitude mountains to dry arid environments, there are also many different types of cannabis that are found naturally throughout the world including ones in North America.


The fact that it grows in virtually any climate is irrelevant, many plants that are widely distributed today (often what we call weeds) were not present in the areas that they now thrive. Many have been around for long enough to become "naturalized" Canada thistle for instance is not native to Canada, it was introduced.
Cannabis is not indigenous to the New World.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis
"Cannabis (/ˈkænəbɪs/; Cán-na-bis) is a genus of flowering plants that includes three putative varieties, Cannabis sativa,[1] Cannabis indica,[1] and Cannabis ruderalis. These three taxa are *indigenous to Central Asia, and South Asia*."

There is some debate about the exact origin of some of those varieties but it is not postulated that any are from outside the general vicinity of Asia.


----------

